# Razer diamondback3g OR lachesis



## Jeno (Sep 8, 2008)

so im spending my s1283 money on a new rat because the microshit one is at the end of its tour of duty to say the least 






^here it was a month back i was pissed at it then because it wouldn't shoot when i wanted it to, snapped some of the silver plastic off now... made it worse lol

anyway i have a choice of two replacements; diamondback (3g) or a lachesis.
im thinking ill go for the lachesis because the specs are better, larger and its only $20 more!

what do ya'll think?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't comment on either, never used a Razer mouse before lol. I can vouch for the G9 though, but it's probably not what you're looking for in terms of size and shape.

From pictures I can see of those 2 Razer's, the Lachesis looks wider.

Perhaps OCZ's new Dominatrix as an alternative?? Any reason why you're limited to those 2 Razer mice?


----------



## Jeno (Sep 8, 2008)

thats what i thought about the lachesis! worth it for just $20 more!
as for logitech mice, i have tried a g5 and g9 i think but both of them not long enough
im limited to these two because there the ones i can get with free postage ( with out going logitech) + they do look just right for me particularly the lacesis


----------



## Jeno (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.umart.com.au/newindex2.phtml?bid=4
heres the choice


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Umart links don't work properly unless you right click on the item and open it in a new tab. Check out www.pccasegear.com.au   I buy all my stuff from them and Umart. PC Case Gear has $13 overnight shipping!!! (They get a discount from AAE).


----------



## vega22 (Sep 8, 2008)

lachesis and mosr razors seem to be tayored for both left and right handers which makes them, well not the most comfortable, for either.

my habu has taken a pounding and tbh it the only mouse iv used i would buy again.


----------



## Jeno (Sep 8, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Umart links don't work properly unless you right click on the item and open it in a new tab. Check out www.pccasegear.com.au   I buy all my stuff from them and Umart. PC Case Gear has $13 overnight shipping!!! (They get a discount from AAE).



sweet looks a nice store! *added to bookmarks* umart is the cheapest for monitors; but i go over ItEstate way for components, they have dirt cheap processors


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jeno said:


> sweet looks a nice store! *added to bookmarks* umart is the cheapest for monitors; but i go over ItEstate way for components, they have dirt cheap processors



I'll check em out, thanks  Yea PC Case Gear have heaps of stuff, and will get stuff in if you email them asking for it (I've done it numerous times  ). Have you seen the Saitek Cyborg Mouse?


----------



## Jeno (Sep 8, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Saitek Cyborg Mouse?


*googled* havve now lol, *StaticIced* mmmm probably a little over priced, still neat tou


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

lol its a bit weird, ugly as all hell though.


----------



## Jeno (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah the lachesis has got it in the cosmetic department


----------



## Jeno (Sep 8, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Umart links don't work properly unless you right click on the item and open it in a new tab.


they work fine for me, im using google chrome; but i ctrl + click to open in a new tab anyway, tabs FTW


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah lol. What do you think of this one: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_697_705&products_id=6525


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jeno said:


> they work fine for me, im using google chrome; but i ctrl + click to open in a new tab anyway, tabs FTW



I mean the link you posted dosn't work. To get a umart product (otherwise it just links to the main page) you have to open the item up in a seperate tab, otherwise its just contained within the main page and wont work.


----------



## Jeno (Sep 8, 2008)

that cyber sniper mouse looks rly good!
btw true about the umart link! try this one http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&bid=4&id2=24


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

That listed to the mice section, just do the same thing with products  I see it all the time where people post a link to a umart item and they dont do it properly, just leading back to the main page lol


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you considered this? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Dominatrix/


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't overlook the OCZ Equalizer either. Cheap, and very good. It's a rebadged A4Tech X7.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Don't overlook the OCZ Equalizer either. Cheap, and very good. It's a rebadged A4Tech X7.



This one?  https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_697_700&products_id=6967


----------



## Jeno (Sep 8, 2008)

any where in au where i can get Dominatrix?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jeno said:


> any where in au where i can get Dominatrix?



Email PC Case Gear and ask, they'll then probably get it in with their next shipment of OCZ gear. They get stuff in pretty quickly when you ask for it (speaking from experience). Or I can do it if you want, since I was thinking of getting one for my GF lol.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> This one?  https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_697_700&products_id=6967



Yep. The only difference is mine is blue, and has OCZ Equalizer markings on it. It's good enough that I didn't feel the need to install the dedicated drivers for it. It works just great with the default Windows drivers.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the Diamondback as the side buttons are more on the side and not slightly under the mouse.


When this one dies's i will replace it with the same or the one your talking about which is the newer version of mine as mine is about 3 years old now if not more..

I find 99% of mice to small for my hands and the more expensive ones the mouse rises into my palm of my hand.


----------



## Jeno (Sep 9, 2008)

bump! any other opinions?


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 9, 2008)

microsoft sidewinder gaming mouse...


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2008)

Diamondback 3g. Best mouse I have ever used and I have used the G5 and G9, hated them both. Love the Diamondback.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 9, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> microsoft sidewinder gaming mouse...



I picked one them up in a store, felt absolutely horrible to me. Mice are subjective though so whatever works for you


----------



## Jeno (Sep 9, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> microsoft sidewinder gaming mouse...



too expencive, im spending my air cooling money not my water cooling money


----------



## Jeno (Sep 9, 2008)

im getting the feeling that the gaming community is split in two when it comes to mice!
half choose the supposedly "more comfortable" OR "less accurate" right hand only tilted mice such as dominatrix or cyber sniper.
and the others choose left and right hander mice like lachesis or dimondback, which are supposedly "uncomfortable" OR "hardcore and precision"


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 9, 2008)

So what are you considering so far?

Razer Diamondback 3g ~$45
Razer Lachesis ~$65
Cyber Sniper Stinger ~69
OCZ Dominatrix

Anything else?

What about the Zboard Reaper? (not the Edge one) It seems pretty wide: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_697_706&products_id=5670


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeno said:


> im getting the feeling that the gaming community is split in two when it comes to mice!
> half choose the supposedly "more comfortable" OR "less accurate" right hand only tilted mice such as dominatrix or cyber sniper.
> and the others choose left and right hander mice like lachesis or dimondback, which are supposedly "uncomfortable" OR "hardcore and precision"



Where did you get the "less accurate" from?? It all depends on what laser is in the mouse. For example, the Diamondback 3g and my G9 both use a 3g laser, which is 3200dpi. Mines a right handed one and more comfortable (if you're a rightie). The CyberSnipe Stinger, ZBoard Reaper, Diamondback and Dominatrix all have 3200dpi lasers.

The Lachesis however uses a 4g laser, which is up to 4000dpi, the most accurate of all so far, yet it falls into the "less comfortable" range.

Once again though, comfort of mice is subjective.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Genius Ergo 555 (3200dpi) maybe? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_697_698&products_id=7740


----------



## Jeno (Sep 9, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Genius Ergo 555 (3200dpi) maybe? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_697_698&products_id=7740



tried that one, hated it. i seem to only like the left and right kinda mice


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeno said:


> tried that one, hated it. i seem to only like the left and right kinda mice



What do you mean by left and right kinda mice? Ones that can be used by both or ones that are mode for one or the other?


----------



## Jeno (Sep 9, 2008)

ones like the lacesis that can be used by both left and righ handed people


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 9, 2008)

In that case just get the Lachesis. Have you ever used a high DPI mouse before (3200dpi+)?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Where did you get the "less accurate" from?? It all depends on what laser is in the mouse. For example, the Diamondback 3g and my G9 both use a 3g laser, which is 3200dpi. Mines a right handed one and more comfortable (if you're a rightie). The CyberSnipe Stinger, ZBoard Reaper, Diamondback and Dominatrix all have 3200dpi lasers.
> 
> The Lachesis however uses a 4g laser, which is up to 4000dpi, the most accurate of all so far, yet it falls into the "less comfortable" range.
> 
> Once again though, comfort of mice is subjective.




All though it's not as if you need a 4000dpi mouse in the 1st place lol.. It's got to be a selling point now

All though i have my reasons with liking the Diamond back like 

side buttons when pressed less chance of mouse rising up of mouse mat.

I'm left handed  .

On the fly works under XP Pro x64 Vista 32bit\64bit for me


Best thing to do is to go a few shops check some out  all though i hated the Diamondback at 1st...

As for the Razer Lachesis is no good to me as there mice are to small for my hands like most are this is why i like were the Diamondback buttons are .  I guess it saves me money though .  i all so find that i control the diamondback mouse with my fingers and not my rist\hand.


----------



## Jeno (Sep 9, 2008)

AsRock said:


> All though it's not as if you need a 4000dpi mouse in the 1st place lol.. It's got to be a selling point now
> 
> All though i have my reasons with liking the Diamond back like
> 
> ...



so the diamondback is too small for you? 

btw no shops round here


----------



## gamer210 (Sep 9, 2008)

I recently purchased a new mouse.  I tried both the Lachesis and Diamondback.  Personally, I prefer the Diamondback, but I would recommend a Razer DeathAdder.  The Diamondback was too small for my tastes, and the Lachesis was a bit uncomfortable.  The DeathAdder was large enough, very ergonmic.  It does have less buttons than the Lacesis and Diamondback, but I think simpler is better.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeno said:


> so the diamondback is too small for you?
> 
> btw no shops round here



99% of mice are to small for me lol. BUT not always a problem with me getting used to it it is easier to target some thing with my fingers than it is having to move my hand . 

My wrist rests on a bean bag so the table will not make it ack after some time and my fingers move the mouse how i need.

Here's what i am on about with the bean bag lol. and it 100% works for me.
http://www.staples.com/office/supplies/p1_Wrist-Supports_133543_Business_Supplies_10051_SEARCH


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 9, 2008)

What about the NZXT Avatar Jeno?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Avatar/


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

Diamondback 3g i have and its excellent felt funny at first after using a crap microsoft mouse but your hand gets used to the shape after a week, its got 4 side buttons 3 easily usable 1 not so the ones you use with your thumbs are easy and the other top one is easy but the other are that's why i set it to on the fly sensitivity

its super sensitive yet smooth accurate and has a decent set of software

its cheap now as well and comes in a variety of colours and finally looks great


----------



## Homeless (Sep 9, 2008)

Out of the two choices, I would say get the diamondback.  My friend has a lachesis and has nothing but trouble with it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 9, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Diamondback 3g. Best mouse I have ever used and I have used the G5 and G9, hated them both. Love the Diamondback.



Neither. Go with the DeathAdder.


----------



## DeltaFox (Sep 9, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Where did you get the "less accurate" from?? It all depends on what laser is in the mouse. For example, the Diamondback 3g and my G9 both use a 3g laser, which is 3200dpi. Mines a right handed one and more comfortable (if you're a rightie). The CyberSnipe Stinger, ZBoard Reaper, Diamondback and Dominatrix all have 3200dpi lasers.
> 
> The Lachesis however uses a 4g laser, which is up to 4000dpi, the most accurate of all so far, yet it falls into the "less comfortable" range.
> 
> Once again though, comfort of mice is subjective.



So much wrong info  Read the razer sensor specs before you post about them, please?
Diamondback 3G: 3. Generation Infrared, an advanced optical sensor with 1800 DPI, made by Razer
G9: 2. Generation Laser, sensor has 3200 DPI, made by Agilent technology
Lachesis: 3. Generation Laser, sensor has 4000 DPI, made by Razer

Personally I have the Deathadder (3G Infrared) and the Lachesis (3G Laser)
I must say i find the deathadder to be much more comfortable both sensitivity and ergonomically, the higher tracking speed of the infrared sensor is really felt at 1000 Hz USB rate.
That said if your looking for a mouse try read these tests:
http://www.esreality.com/?a=longpost&id=1300293&page=1
http://www.esreality.com/?a=post&id=1265679
They are the only scientific tests of mice that I know of, ergonomics however,
are very subjective and should be your first consideration when buying a mouse,
So try find a local shop or a/some friends with one of the mice you are looking for and try it out


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 9, 2008)

I can sell you my lachesis.....its used, and im actually using it right now but Illl sell it for $50


----------



## Jeno (Sep 10, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> In that case just get the Lachesis. Have you ever used a high DPI mouse before (3200dpi+)?



no the highest one i have rly used is this 800dpi one from microshit


----------



## Jeno (Sep 10, 2008)

gamer210 said:


> I recently purchased a new mouse.  I tried both the Lachesis and Diamondback.  Personally, I prefer the Diamondback, but I would recommend a Razer DeathAdder.  The Diamondback was too small for my tastes, and the Lachesis was a bit uncomfortable.  The DeathAdder was large enough, very ergonmic.  It does have less buttons than the Lacesis and Diamondback, but I think simpler is better.



a bit uncomfortable you say? how so???


----------



## Jeno (Sep 10, 2008)

AsRock said:


> 99% of mice are to small for me lol. BUT not always a problem with me getting used to it it is easier to target some thing with my fingers than it is having to move my hand .
> 
> My wrist rests on a bean bag so the table will not make it ack after some time and my fingers move the mouse how i need.
> 
> ...



i find myself using the one iv'e got with my fingers alot, i dont think ill ever get used to it


----------



## Jeno (Sep 10, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Diamondback 3g i have and its excellent felt funny at first after using a crap microsoft mouse but your hand gets used to the shape after a week, its got 4 side buttons 3 easily usable 1 not so the ones you use with your thumbs are easy and the other top one is easy but the other are that's why i set it to on the fly sensitivity
> 
> its super sensitive yet smooth accurate and has a decent set of software
> 
> its cheap now as well and comes in a variety of colours and finally looks great



not the first person who has liked the diamondback, yet no one has had a lachesis and liked it


----------



## Jeno (Sep 10, 2008)

Homeless said:


> Out of the two choices, I would say get the diamondback.  My friend has a lachesis and has nothing but trouble with it



what kind of trouble?


----------



## Jeno (Sep 10, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I can sell you my lachesis.....its used, and im actually using it right now but Illl sell it for $50



how much for postage?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 10, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Where did you get the "less accurate" from?? It all depends on what laser is in the mouse. For example, the Diamondback 3g and my G9 both use a 3g laser, which is 3200dpi. Mines a right handed one and more comfortable (if you're a rightie). The CyberSnipe Stinger, ZBoard Reaper, Diamondback and Dominatrix all have 3200dpi lasers.
> 
> The Lachesis however uses a 4g laser, which is up to 4000dpi, the most accurate of all so far, yet it falls into the "less comfortable" range.
> 
> Once again though, comfort of mice is subjective.



The Razer 3G is 1800 DPI unless they did others like it.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 10, 2008)

Jeno said:


> how much for postage?



Iunno I just want money so I can get a new copperhead and not a lachesis anymore, the lachesis is good....but im used to the copperhead....i dont know how much postage is


----------



## Jeno (Sep 10, 2008)

if its $50 +postage then i may as well just get a new one.
and seeing as no one has anything good to say about lachesis, and iv'e never tried one before i think ill get a deathadder or diamondback


----------



## FatForester (Sep 10, 2008)

I like my Diamondback 3G, but it's definitely a fingertip grip. Only reason I got it was because it was too good to pass up on woot for 25 bucks. It's really responsive and it is incredibly sensitive. If you prefer palm resting mice, I'd stay away from it though. The left side buttons are placed to where you basically have to keep your palm and fingertips up.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 10, 2008)

only good thing about the lachesis....4000dpi thats honestly about it


----------



## Damian^ (Sep 10, 2008)

I really like my deathadder, the lachesis just seems like a ripoff of the deathadder, but with more DPI and i dont know about you guys but seems like it would feel uncomfortable even for people with large hands.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 10, 2008)

DeltaFox said:


> So much wrong info  Read the razer sensor specs before you post about them, please?
> Diamondback 3G: 3. Generation Infrared, an advanced optical sensor with 1800 DPI, made by Razer
> G9: 2. Generation Laser, sensor has 3200 DPI, made by Agilent technology
> Lachesis: 3. Generation Laser, sensor has 4000 DPI, made by Razer



That was my bad, I thought the 3rd Generation laser was 3200dpi, not 4000. This also led me to say the Diamondback 3g was 3200dpi (due to my mix up with the generations as stated and the name, 3g). And theres no need to post accusingly, a simple explanation of my errors would have sufficed. And where did I state the G9 & Lachesis did not have 3200 and 4000dpi lasers respectively?



			
				Jeno said:
			
		

> no the highest one i have rly used is this 800dpi one from microshit



Using a much higher dpi mouse does take a little getting used to, so any of the mice linked so far will be much much better than your Microsoft one. Do you use your mouse with your entire hand or just your fingertips?


----------



## Jeno (Sep 10, 2008)

my whole hand... i want one that has the palm of my hand comfortably resting on it without my fingertips reaching over the front and touching the desk, i figered that the shape of the lachesis was just perfect for that


----------



## Sc1mitar (Sep 11, 2008)

*G9 Ftw*

I have big hands, so...
After owning a Razer Lachesis, Deathadder, copperhead, a logitech MX518(very good but kinda outdated), and a microsoft Sidewinder, i find the logitech G9 to be the best, with some caveats. 
why?
a.) razers reliability and software is absolute shit. both my lachesis and deathadder died, after RMA the 2nd deathadder died again, so fck razer.  however you may be more lucky, i hated the lachesis but the deathadder was rl nice in ergo's n speed. copperhead was ok.

b.) microsoft sidewinder blows, its uncomfortable and bulky and slow. nuff said.

c.) MX518 was a rl good mouse, rl comfortable but not twitchy enough, and now its
outdated.

now the G9 has flaws which require some work to fix but after that=fckin pwnage.
i know this sounds crazy but hear me out.

CONS:
a.)The exchangeable grip tends to get loose rather quickly, which means you need to take electrical tape and put little strips onto the backside/ right hand side/ front of the mouse(under where the grip sits) to tighten it up. add 2 inch strips till it sits solidly, trim off any excess(this includes cutting around the weight slot if your gonna use it, if not jus tape over it). 
yeah i know it sounds fcked but it works rl good and the weight diff is negligible.(2-3 grams) also you cant tell b/c its under the grip and doesnt change the feel.

b.) alot of times when using the small grip, youll make a quick movement and grip the mouse tight, which causes the side of the small grip to flex and hit the side buttons, which in my case switches weapons and causes a major pain in the ass. This is caused by the exchangeable grip system and is very easy to fix, if you arent scared to do it/arent a absolute n00b w/ tools. you need to take off the small grip, get a metal file and CAREFULLY file down the side buttons on the inside of the grip, because they are way more than enough too big from stock. you need to take off like a 16th-1/8th of a inch b4 it stops hitting from side-flex. the big back button is the worst but the front one needs some filing too. The large grip does NOT have this problem, but its not as pro as the small one.

c.)it costs like 90 bucks? and it takes like a week to get used to it.

PROS:
A.) VERY fast and twitchy, superb tracking and control. Weighting system.
b.)3200 DPI/Rlly good software/macros, etc
c.) Braided cord(nice!), Solid construction (after aforementioned fixes)
d.)scroll wheel is pro. k?
Trying it once does not do it justice. Or twice.  Seriously. it takes a week or more. its liek the ugly duckling. It will grow on you.
it looks fcked up and feels fcked up untill you get used to it, which takes time but after that it looks and feels like a stealth fighter of a mouse. DO NOT CHANGE THE GRIPS IT WILL JUST TAKE LONGER TO GET USED TO. jus put on the grip you want(small one ftw) and stick to it.

Get a good mousepad or no matter what mouse you have your wasting your time. Steelseries pads ftw.

I seriously reccomend the G9, but if your deadset on a Razor get a deathadder. Its their best one hands down and the price is good. just be prepared for reliability issues.


----------



## DeltaFox (Sep 11, 2008)

@Jmatt110

I never meant to accuse you  Just wanted to clear up the spec before OP made a decision based on wrong data
No hard feelings?  (English is my third language, so things don't always sound like they should)


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 11, 2008)

DeltaFox said:


> @Jmatt110
> 
> I never meant to accuse you  Just wanted to clear up the spec before OP made a decision based on wrong data
> No hard feelings?  (English is my third language, so things don't always sound like they should)



My bad, was just having a bad day and I thought you came of accusingly, sorry


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sc1mitar said:


> I have big hands, so...
> After owning a Razer Lachesis, Deathadder, copperhead, a logitech MX518(very good but kinda outdated), and a microsoft Sidewinder, i find the logitech G9 to be the best, with some caveats.
> why?
> a.) razers reliability and software is absolute shit. both my lachesis and deathadder died, after RMA the 2nd deathadder died again, so fck razer.  however you may be more lucky, i hated the lachesis but the deathadder was rl nice in ergo's n speed. copperhead was ok.
> ...



G9 ftw!!  I'm using mine on a Razer eXactMat (the one that comes with the wristrest), very nice  I haven't noticed any durability problems with mine (loose and flexing grips), perhaps you just got a bad one? Mines been nothing but perfect


----------



## Sc1mitar (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah some have the problem some dont, ive looked it up on logitech support forums b4 i did anything to it and there have been lots of other cases like mine.

but yeah G9 baby!


----------



## Homeless (Sep 12, 2008)

Jeno said:


> what kind of trouble?



Tracking problems.  Regardless of surface, the Lachesis doesn't track very well as the cursor will shoot to the corner of the screen if you move it too fast.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 12, 2008)

As others have mentioned in this thread, the deathadder is a great mouse, but it has error correction which has it's positives and negatives.  I am personally using one now and love it to death, but I wish it had the error correction of an MS IE 3.0 (none)


----------



## DeltaFox (Sep 12, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> G9 ftw!!  I'm using mine on a Razer eXactMat (the one that comes with the wristrest), very nice  I haven't noticed any durability problems with mine (loose and flexing grips), perhaps you just got a bad one? Mines been nothing but perfect



OT: How is that wristrest compared to a run-of-the-mill mousepad wristrest?
Like this, http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=66181#


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2008)

DeltaFox said:


> OT: How is that wristrest compared to a run-of-the-mill mousepad wristrest?
> Like this, http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=66181#



The IMAK owns that or any like it, in fact i have not found any thing better than the IMAK. i have had mine about 16 months no with 0 issue's my wrists never felt better.

The IMAK will mold around your wrist for perfect fit.


----------



## DeltaFox (Sep 12, 2008)

That IMAK rest doesn't seem to be available anywhere in my country.
Also i plan on getting the razer bundle anyway,
i just thought it would be enlightening to hear an owners experiences with it.
But i seem to be derailing this thread a bit to much, so Jmatt110 could you send an PM with an answer?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 12, 2008)

DeltaFox said:


> That IMAK rest doesn't seem to be available anywhere in my country.
> Also i plan on getting the razer bundle anyway,
> i just thought it would be enlightening to hear an owners experiences with it.
> But i seem to be derailing this thread a bit to much, so Jmatt110 could you send an PM with an answer?



Check your PM's 

Jeno, where'd you go?


----------



## Jeno (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.megabuy.com.au/razer-deathadder-infrared-p40346.html
^ there, $13 postage too! hasn't arrived yet but hey its the weekend 

btw thnx for all ya help every one! been rly helpful


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 14, 2008)

Jeno said:


> http://www.megabuy.com.au/razer-deathadder-infrared-p40346.html
> ^ there, $13 postage too! hasn't arrived yet but hey its the weekend
> 
> btw thnx for all ya help every one! been rly helpful



Good stuff, glad that you made a decision  Do they let you return items in exchange for another or anything like that?


----------



## Jeno (Sep 14, 2008)

wouldn't have a clue


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 14, 2008)

Jeno said:


> wouldn't have a clue



Fair enough then. Let us know how it works out for ya


----------



## DeltaFox (Sep 14, 2008)

I wish you best of luck with your new Deathadder, I know I love mine and it has served faithfully since the Deathadder launch


----------

